# Sad Death of a Young Would-Be MA'ist



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/manitoba/story/2009/08/30/man-teen-death.html









> Police have arrested two teenagers after a teen was beaten to death on Saturday in the remote northern Manitoba community of Nelson House First Nation.
> Two suspects from the community, both 16, are in police custody in connection with the death of Dakota Hunter, 17.
> Hunter was found badly beaten about 4:30 a.m. CT on Saturday on the side of a community road about 80 kilometres west of Thompson, Man., and rushed to Thompson General Hospital, where he later died. A nurse who attended to Hunter said the boy was beaten "beyond all recognition."
> ...
> Hunter was profiled by CBC News four years ago when he started taking taekwondo lessons to deal with bullies. But after his story aired, his situation changed, the CBC's Mychaylo Prystupa reported. The bullying got worse and Hunter quit martial arts.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 30, 2009)

I work with kids all day long, and seeing something like this breaks my heart.I had to deal with alot of anger myself as a kid, but what is it that makes us capable of doing this kind of crap to each other?:idunno:


----------



## Hawke (Aug 30, 2009)

heart breaking.


----------



## Carol (Aug 30, 2009)

Horrible.


----------

